# Recettes de cuisine



## Penetrator (27 Juillet 2012)

veuillez poster vos pires recettes de cuisine , car j'ai des invités mais je veux surtout pas qu'ils reviennent 
info ils sont mêmes pas capables de se faire cuire un oeuf donc ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2012)

Tu les fais assez gros, bien farineux et avec très peu de sauce


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juillet 2012)

Tu prends 250g de macaronis longs, 250g de spaghettis. Tu prends les macaronis et tu les fourres avec les spaghettis. Tu prends le temps de cuisson des 2 sortes de pâtes que tu additionne et divise par deux. tu mets ça classiquement dans l'eau bouillante salée.

Résultat: imbouffable, garanti car essayé


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> veuillez poster vos pires recettes de cuisine , car j'ai des invités mais je veux surtout pas qu'ils reviennent
> info ils sont mêmes pas capables de se faire cuire un oeuf donc ....



Grosse bourde : tu as accepté qu'ils viennent chez toi.
Ca arrive, on se relâche et on se retrouve "coincé".

Reste à régler ça :

Option 1 : tu as un numéro de téléphone et tu annules au tout dernier moment en prétextant l'excuse la pire qui soit, c'est à dire celle qui va leur faire comprendre qu'ils ne représentent rien à tes yeux.
Ton propos devra forcément laisser aucun doute sur le fait que tu préfères annuler un repas avec eux pour une raison qui leur semblera vraiment futile.

Option 2 : tu n'as pas de numéro de téléphone. Ca se complique.
En fait, le fait que tu proposes un repas "mauvais" ne va pas te rendre désagréable pour autant : un nombre considérable de personnes insupportables sont malgré tout "gentilles", prêtes à faire des concessions.
Alors, il va falloir être subtil et réfléchi et surtout, adapter ta stratégie à la nature des invités.

Conclusion : donne-nous quelques informations sur les invités à éviter.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2012)

da capo a dit:


> trop compliqué



Le soir dit, tu te fais un ciné resto, ils se cassent le nez chez toi, ne sont plus tes potes suite à cette goujaterie, et hop !


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2012)

Tu cuisines tout à la Marmite.
Si tu fais un peu d'effort avec les suggestions données au dessus, tu devrais être sur du resultat 

Il reste juste un truc&#8230; faut que tu sois aussi capable d'en manger un peu pour faire preuve de bonne foi&#8230; et là, ben ça se complique un peu :rateau: (ou alors tu aimes la Marmite pour de vrai :afraid


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu cuisines tout à la Marmite.


Juste il ne veut pas qu'ils reviennent, pas s'en faire des ennemis mortels !


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Juste il ne veut pas qu'ils reviennent, pas s'en faire des ennemis mortels !


Zut, c'est un peu _too much_? :rose:


----------



## ergu (29 Juillet 2012)

Tu as lu quelque part que la cuisson des aliments était cancérigène, tu as peur pour ta santé, tu leur sert des nouilles pas cuites avec des lardons froid et de la crème fraîche bien figée.

S'ils reviennent, fuis : ce ne sont pas des humains.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup de votre coopération 
Oui je leur ferai des pates a la carbonara avec plein de creme fraiche et des lardons bien ecoeurant servi presque froid ; déja eu ce genre de dégueulis dans un restaurant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de votre coopération
> Oui je leur ferai des pates a la carbonara avec plein de creme fraiche et des lardons bien ecoeurant servi presque froid ; déja eu ce genre de dégueulis dans un restaurant



Dans la recette originale, on sert le jaune d'oeuf dans la demi coquille d'oeuf posée sur les pâtes. C'est le client qui fera le mélange final, le seul ingrédient froid est ce jaune d'oeuf.


----------



## Penetrator (30 Juillet 2012)

juste que cela a l'air d'un vomis


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> juste que cela a l'air d'un vomis



Cela dépend du point de vue


----------



## Melounette (31 Juillet 2012)

Le riz de la honte :

Tu fais dorer des oignons dans une grosse casserole. Tu mets à dorer le riz avec, après. Tu mets 4 fois le volume de riz en eau. Tu laisses chauffer. A côté, tu coupes des Knackis en rondelles que tu fais griller gentiment dans une poële (fais gaffe, des fois ça fait ploc et ça saute, c'est les trucs chimiques Ebidule du dedans). Quand le riz est cuit, voir mou, tu balances 1 boite de tomates pelées avec plein de trucs chimiques aussi, les knackis et un peu d'aromates pour faire une meilleure odeur. Voilà c'est prêt.
Edit : en fait c'est prêt quand ça ressemble à du vomi. Mais en fait c'est très bon. Goûtes !

A manger à même la casserole sur la table du salon avec de la bière et en rotant très fort.
Bon appétit.

Coucou ma vieille panthère.Viens faire un 'ros mimi :love:


----------



## Penetrator (31 Juillet 2012)

oauis c'est cela et je l'étale peut être sur le minou de ma copine quand on y est ?


----------



## Melounette (31 Juillet 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> oauis c'est cela et je l'étale peut être sur le minou de ma copine quand on y est ?


Pour que faire ? Une épilation définitive ? Ils sont fous ces garçons !:mouais: Et c'est quoi ce pseudo ?
Non mais, les geeks, vous plaignez pas après de pas avoir de copines, hein.

C'est une vraie recette, d'un blog décédé d'une fille bien (le blog est décédé, pas la fille hein) ==> là

Donc essaie, c'est vraiment très bon, rapide, pas cher. Moi personne ne s'est jamais plaint. C'est de la pitance de geek, mangeable devant le mac. Mais on nettoie après.


----------



## Romuald (31 Juillet 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Donc essaie, c'est vraiment très bon, rapide, pas cher. Moi personne ne s'est jamais plaint.


Avec ça ils vont revenir, ses potes qu'il ne veut plus qu'ils reviennent !

(en tous cas je garde le lien vers le blog mort et sa résurrection, ça a l'air bien  )


----------



## Penetrator (1 Août 2012)

Melounette a dit:


> Pour que faire ? Une épilation définitive ? Ils sont fous ces garçons !:mouais: Et c'est quoi ce pseudo ?
> Non mais, les geeks, vous plaignez pas après de pas avoir de copines, hein.
> 
> C'est une vraie recette, d'un blog décédé d'une fille bien (le blog est décédé, pas la fille hein) ==> là
> ...


je rigole mais elle est totalement ouf la meslunettes ; c'est quoi ce pseudo tu veux que je t'offre une démonstration ?


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> je rigole mais elle est totalement ouf la meslunettes ; c'est quoi ce pseudo tu veux que je t'offre une démonstration ?



Mais elle a bien des excuses !

Car comment pourrait-elle deviner que c'est à cause de ton modèle de baskets nike&#8482;  préférées ?

http://images.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads//2011/10/nike-penetrator-02.jpg


----------



## Penetrator (4 Août 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Mais elle a bien des excuses !
> 
> Car comment pourrait-elle deviner que c'est à cause de ton modèle de baskets nike  préférées ?
> 
> http://images.freshnessmag.com/wp-content/uploads//2011/10/nike-penetrator-02.jpg


yes lol mmhhh


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans la recette originale, on sert le jaune d'oeuf dans la demi coquille d'oeuf posée sur les pâtes. C'est le client qui fera le mélange final, le seul ingrédient froid est ce jaune d'oeuf.



Albert !? Le sujet c'est les pires recettes. Là tu nous proposes un plat délicieux&#8230; :hein:
C'est pas comme ça que ses invités vont partir avant le fromage. 

Alors que c'est tellement simple de leur dire : _je vous ai trouvé une recette sur internet, vous m'en direz des nouvelles_ :love: Et d'arriver à table avec le plat en chantonnant : _voici venu le temps des rires et des chants dans l'île aux enfants&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Albert !? Le sujet c'est les pires recettes. Là tu nous proposes un plat délicieux :hein:
> C'est pas comme ça que ses invités vont partir avant le fromage.



Alors comme ça ... 






dans le genre tais-toi et mange


----------



## Lio70 (5 Août 2012)

Ajouter du Nutella et flamber au pastis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2012)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ajouter du Nutella et flamber au pastis.



Un esthète épicurien


----------



## Lio70 (5 Août 2012)

Ah moi je dis ca, c'est juste pour aider l'autre a faire fuir ses invites.


----------



## da capo (5 Août 2012)

une recette polonaise pourrait faire l'affaire, non ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2012)

Bon alors, la date est passée ?

Faudrait un debriefing du coup : quel menu, quelles réactions, ça peut toujours servir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2012)

Faudrait commencer, par nous donner des idées  

Un exemple de nourriture pouvant dégoûter la plupart d'entres nous : et pourtant j'ai pu consulter des menus d'un célèbre restaurant, datant de la dernière guerre.



> C&#8217;était chaque jour : cuissot de cerf, jarrets de cerf, tripes de cerf, soupe de cerf ! Pour trouver de la plume et de l&#8217;écaille, il me fallait aller très loin et je n&#8217;avais pas la possibilité de me consacrer à une chasse si coûteuse en temps précieux. Ça ne pouvait continuer ainsi ; le dégoût m&#8217;empoignant, je rejetai un matin un certain ragoût de cerf que mon maître-queux avait cependant soigné plus que de coutume pour essayer de me mettre en appétit. Devant le résultat imprévu de son zèle, il me confia alors que je pourrais essayer de varier mon ordinaire avec du rat ! Croyant à une plaisanterie déplacée et de mauvais goût, je réagis vivement. *Mon cuisinier protesta de ses bonnes intentions et me confia alors que la chair du rat de bambous est, non seulement comestible, mais encore savoureuse*, et que ces animaux étaient assez nombreux dans les environs.



http://perso.numericable.fr/cf40/articles/4041/4041137A.htm


----------



## ergu (6 Août 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Alors comme ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Albeeeeeeerteuuuuuuh !
Tu t'as encore gourré de fil - t'es pas dans "Postez vos plus belles photos" ici !


----------

